
[CFP] EuroBSDCon 2017 - cnst
http://mail-index.netbsd.org/pkgsrc-users/2017/04/27/msg024757.html
======
znpy
Totally off-topic, but i think it should be noted: IMHO, the BSD should make a
priority to have one of the typical Linux filesystems implemented and
supported (I am thinking of ext4, for example).

It would really help Linux users wanting to give *bsd a try install on their
computer and just mount their /home.

Last time i tried doing so with a bsd system (it was NetBSD or FreeBSD, or
maybe both, i can't remember) i found my filesystem messed up when i booted
back into Linux.

~~~
snw
ZFS is supported by both Linux and FreeBSD (not yet on NetBSD).

